# What is your favorite Breakfast?



## Neen (Mar 30, 2008)

What is your 'ultimate' favorite breakfast? If i could have my favorite breakfast it would be a toasted onion bagel with cream cheese, smoked salmon, a bit of mustard and capers, red onion! Delish! What is yours?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 30, 2008)

IHOP, lol. I want one of everything

What I used to get...

the steak omelet with hasbrowns and pancakes

With a side of french toast and strawberries.

That would more than fill me up....but oh how I love IHOP! I miss it sooo much!!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 30, 2008)

OHHH man..breakfast is my FAVORITE!! A nice huge brunch is one of the few times I will break my "no buffet" rule!

If I can't be at a huge breakfast buffet, then my favorite is two eggs scrambled, peanut butter pancakes with LOTS of butter-no syrup, sausage and crispy hash browns.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 30, 2008)

I hate eggs.

However, eggs benedict would be my pick. It's probably been at least 5 years since I've had it, but yum!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 30, 2008)

Breakfast is my favorite meal, but I have such a hard time choosing. Sometimes it has to be an omelette with hash browns. Sometimes pancakes. Sometimes French toast. I love those little sausage links with maple syrup. [Al Fresco makes a really nice natural sausage with maple syrup.] It's the one time I don't mind buffets so I can get a little bit of everything. If I'm at a restaurant, I'll choose an omelette since that's the thing I make at home that's the least consistent.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 30, 2008)

lol, I can't make an omelet, I try, but it always ends up scrambled eggs with stuff in it, lol....Mike has the same issue so we never have omelets in our house but we sure do enjoy our scrambled eggs with onion, bell pepper, ham and cheese in it, lol.


----------



## Crystal (Mar 30, 2008)

As crazy as it sounds, I have NEVER been to IHop.

I know...it's a sad and pathetic thing. Especially since I'm in college, they stay open all night, and there's one right on the Strip (the road that runs through the middle of campus). 

I LOVE pancakes and waffles, though. Nothing better than a homemade waffle with peanut butter and syrup. Mmmm, yummy.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 30, 2008)

A four egg, swiss cheese and onion omelette with bacon and sausage and two heavily-buttered Thomases' English Muffins, coffee with h&h and a large glass of fresh squeezed pink grapefruit juice!!

I don't get this often and unfortunately, I can no longer drink grapefruit juice.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 30, 2008)

curried tofu scramble and a piece of buttery toast mmm. (i'm actually cooking the tofu right now  )


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2008)

A dark roast coffee, black, with a plain but toasted chocolate chip bagel. Yes, I'm that easy to please.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Mar 30, 2008)

Left over pizza from the night before! Nobody says that breakfast has to be breakfast foods!


----------



## toni (Mar 30, 2008)

Eggs Benedict is to die for, that is my favorite thing at Perkins. I get it with double strip bacon (no Canadian bacon for me!)

If I am home, its lots of bacon, with two poached eggs, crispy hash browns and a bagel with butter. 

or 

A big helping of pastina. With lots of butter, milk, salt and eggs mixed in.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 30, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> lol, I can't make an omelet, I try, but it always ends up scrambled eggs with stuff in it, lol....Mike has the same issue so we never have omelets in our house but we sure do enjoy our scrambled eggs with onion, bell pepper, ham and cheese in it, lol.



I have a few tricks to making a good omelette, but it's like an eclipse... so many factors have to be just right for it to all fall into place. 

I heat the pan pretty high to give it a nice bottom when I first put it in the pan, and then turn the heat down. I also use a lid for part of the time so the steam cooks the top of the omelette a bit. Just lift the edges periodically so the wet egg moves down to the bottom. I don't like tough, rubbery egg, but I also don't like totally uncooked egg in the middle. I don't care if they're thin [like in a restaurant] or thick and fluffy [like I make at home] as long as they're prefectly done.

My biggest problem with doing it at home is the timing of adding the fats in the right amount so they don't burn and the eggs don't stick. I hate nonstick pans, so it becomes a challenge.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

My all time favorite breakfast is 3 banana nut pancakes w/ a side of crisp bacon, fresh squeezed OJ and a fresh hot cup of java! YUM!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Mar 30, 2008)

Eggs over-easy, bacon (extra crispy), toast, hashbrowns. (extra crispy). SO perfect


----------



## Brandi (Mar 30, 2008)

Fried spagetti lmao!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 30, 2008)

Could someone give me some tips on how to make the perfect poached egg? My fave brekkie may just be poached eggs on toast, but every time I have ever tried to make it at home, it is a runny mess!


----------



## toni (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry, I can't. I make them at home but I like em when they are a runny mess. :smitten:


----------



## intraultra (Mar 30, 2008)

my family's standard christmas morning breakfast... scrambled eggs (mine topped with american cheese), toast with butter, fried potatoes, and sausage. i'm addicted to most breakfast foods, though.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 30, 2008)

toni said:


> Sorry, I can't. I make them at home but I like em when they are a runny mess. :smitten:



Maybe I should have worded it better. I like it when the eggs are a runny mess once they are on my toast....but when I make them the eggs don't even seem to be able to hold together in the water when they're poaching. I know you can add vinegar, and I've tried that, but to no avail.

Does anyone have a surefire method?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

I love breakfast too, there are so many good things to choose from. I love cream cheese stuffed French Toast with strawberries or cherries on top and I love crispy fried potatoes and onions. If I could only pick one though and if I could still eat eggs without them killing my stomach, I would pick 3 scrambled eggs the way my Mom makes them, so soft and creamy, scrapple fried to crispy perfection and toast with butter and Strawberry jelly. I would pile the eggs and scrapple on top of the buttered and jelly toast and eat like open faced sandwiches, with a big glass of orange juice, yummy!:eat2::eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 30, 2008)

My perfect breakfast is sourdough pancakes with chokecherry syrup with bottomless coffee.

I too have never been to IHOP, I admire their late night commercials however.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 30, 2008)

My favorite breakfast is one I make myself. I love grits. I add some American cheese, salt, pepper, margarine, and Louisiana hot sauce. (Add cheese after the grits are finished cooking.) This "porridge" goes into a bowl and is served with three or so strips of crisp bacon, crumbled into the mixture.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 30, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> Eggs over-easy, bacon (extra crispy), toast, hashbrowns. (extra crispy). SO perfect


Make those eggs "sunny" (no pun intended) instead of "over easy" and that's my usual. 
-Rusty


----------



## jamie (Mar 31, 2008)

Breakfast is absolutely my favorite meal...I could eat breakfast food for every meal probably. I think eggs are up there on my list of favorite foods and I love them any way I can get them except for in an omelet - or fried with those stringy crispy bits on the ends. I love them poached - hard boiled - over easy scrambled...the only requirement is that there is salt nearby.

My favorite breakfast would be biscuits and sausage gravy...2 pancakes with Mrs. Butterworth's...2 eggs and a big glass of milk. I never get that breakfast (always have to choose between the pancakes and the biscuits and gravy) but the ultimate would be having both in the same meal. My second favorite breakfast would be a bowl of rice with a lot of butter and sugar and a piece of toast to sop up the excess juice with. 

All that being said - I usually eat a frozen whole wheat waffle with some Promise and some sugar free syrup..some berries and some skim milk. Fantasy is soo very far from reality.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 31, 2008)

I know you'll think im retarded, but a hot dog from a certain gas station.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 31, 2008)

We only do this 2-4 times a year so it feels really special when we go to Cracker Barrel for Momma's Big French Toast Breakfast: two scrambled eggs with cheese, bacon, and four slices of french toast sourdough with loads of butter and maple syrup. Gottfried will get a side of fried apples and I might get a side of sausage to dunk in my maple syrup.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 31, 2008)

I LOVE BREAKFAST!!

I cannot think of one favorite but here are my faves:

Cinnamon french toast swimming in butter and real maple syrup and sausages with cold milk! :wubu:

Wayne's cinnamon pumpkin waffles with butter and real maple syrup and coffee. :eat1:

Eggs over easy on grits with sausage and buttery rye toast.:eat1:

2 Bagels toasted with peanut butter and cream cheese and coffee. :eat1:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 31, 2008)

intraultra said:


> my family's standard christmas morning breakfast... scrambled eggs (mine topped with american cheese), toast with butter, fried potatoes, and sausage. i'm addicted to most breakfast foods, though.




Christmas morning breakfast! That's the first thing I thought of too!

My Mom makes a hashbrown casserole thing that's yummy and cheese scrambled eggs. Fried ham slices some years, sausages other years. Toast, orange juice, egg nog, coffee...mmm. It's delish!
:eat1:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 31, 2008)

2 eggs over easy with bacon and rye toast - either french toast or pancakes and sausage - all at the same time I never know which to choose


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 31, 2008)

I love a good diner breakfast. Favorite kind is home fries, with sausage (the good brekkie kind with casings, not the horrible small processed links), toast, fried eggs and pancakes. The Forum diner in Paramus, NJ does it right and at a cheap price. 
http://dine.com/restaurants/rid/108187/index.html

I also love matzoh brei, my mom's family makes it salty (the right way =p) but my dad's side always made it sweet. My grandma also used to make us kosher salami and eggs, you would top it with mustard. I don't like anything super sweet in the morning, makes me sick.

My typical breakfast is salsa and greek yogurt though!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 31, 2008)

jamie said:


> Breakfast is absolutely my favorite meal...I could eat breakfast food for every meal probably. I think eggs are up there on my list of favorite foods and I love them any way I can get them except for in an omelet - or fried with those stringy crispy bits on the ends. I love them poached - hard boiled - over easy scrambled...the only requirement is that there is salt nearby.
> 
> My favorite breakfast would be biscuits and sausage gravy...2 pancakes with Mrs. Butterworth's...2 eggs and a big glass of milk. I never get that breakfast (always have to choose between the pancakes and the biscuits and gravy) but the ultimate would be having both in the same meal. My second favorite breakfast would be a bowl of rice with a lot of butter and sugar and a piece of toast to sop up the excess juice with.
> 
> All that being said - I usually eat a frozen whole wheat waffle with some Promise and some sugar free syrup..some berries and some skim milk. Fantasy is soo very far from reality.



I LOVE rice that way.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 1, 2008)

2 eggs over medium, seedless rye toast w/ butter and apple butter, crisp scrapple and glass of OJ ~ heaven!

Hmmm...I do love stuffed french toast casserole too! :smitten:


----------



## prettyblueeyez611 (Apr 1, 2008)

cold spaghetti.. yep..


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 2, 2008)

TearInYourHand said:


> Maybe I should have worded it better. I like it when the eggs are a runny mess once they are on my toast....but when I make them the eggs don't even seem to be able to hold together in the water when they're poaching. I know you can add vinegar, and I've tried that, but to no avail.
> 
> Does anyone have a surefire method?



You need an egg poaching cup! My mother had a set of these when I was a kid: they're about an inch deep and a couple of inches wide -- just big enouch to hold an egg. You crack the egg into the cup, put the cup in a skillet with enough water to come about 3/4 the way up the cup, and bring the water to a boil. Unfortunately, my mother's poaching cups were the only ones I've ever seen -- before or since.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 2, 2008)

It's odd. I'm really not a "breakfast food" person. But lately? I've been totally jonesing on blueberry pancakes. I went back to work last week and each morning I'd have pancakes when I got home, and then pancakes AGAIN when I got up for work. Lather, rinse, repeat. 

What am I eating now? Blueberry pancakes. :eat1: I have a nice whole wheat pancake mix that makes it only take about five minutes and I have some delicious and tasty 'cakes.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 2, 2008)

moore2me said:


> My favorite breakfast is one I make myself. I love grits. I add some American cheese, salt, pepper, margarine, and Louisiana hot sauce. (Add cheese after the grits are finished cooking.) This "porridge" goes into a bowl and is served with three or so strips of crisp bacon, crumbled into the mixture.




Oh great...........now I have to go unearth my cupboard to find my box of grits for lunch! LOLOL!
Thanks! Hugs, Kara


----------



## Raqui (Apr 2, 2008)

I actually cook my favortie breakfast I have it a couple of times a month.

Lots of nice bacon

Eggs with cheese and season special by me

Sweet Grits make with milk and time

Lots of OJ with ice to be extra cold.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> It's odd. I'm really not a "breakfast food" person. But lately? I've been totally jonesing on blueberry pancakes.
> 
> I have a nice whole wheat pancake mix that makes it only take about five minutes and I have some delicious and tasty 'cakes.



Ms Vickie honey, :batting: you wouldn't want to SHARE that recipe with me woudya cutie pie??  I have switched all of my flour to whole wheat, that pancake recipe would be a NICE addition. Thank you in advance! :bow:


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 2, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> You need an egg poaching cup! My mother had a set of these when I was a kid: they're about an inch deep and a couple of inches wide -- just big enouch to hold an egg. You crack the egg into the cup, put the cup in a skillet with enough water to come about 3/4 the way up the cup, and bring the water to a boil. Unfortunately, my mother's poaching cups were the only ones I've ever seen -- before or since.



If you want a perfect poached egg like you get in fancy restaurant line a tcup or small dish with microwave proof cling film and break the egg into it. Make a little 'egg bag' from the film and seal it by tying a knot in the top. Drop your egg bag into fast boiling water and it will be held together in a perfect oval shape while it cooks. This is DEEPLY satisfying to do as it looks gorgeous but its also a bit of a faff (Then again, so is scraping poached egg white off a pan!)

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 2, 2008)

A full Scottish breakfast - Sausages, bacon, two fried eggs sunny side up on top of two potato scones, fried tomato, fried mushrooms, black pudding and fruit pudding. Bread and butter on the side and at least two cups of tea. bliss! 

This is the nearest picture I could find to it, but really you should have two of everything  

View attachment full-scottish-breakfast.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 2, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> If you want a perfect poached egg like you get in fancy restaurant line a tcup or small dish with microwave proof cling film and break the egg into it. Make a little 'egg bag' from the film and seal it by tying a knot in the top. Drop your egg bag into fast boiling water and it will be held together in a perfect oval shape while it cooks. This is DEEPLY satisfying to do as it looks gorgeous but its also a bit of a faff (Then again, so is scraping poached egg white off a pan!)
> 
> Tracey xx



or just lightly butter the bottom inside of a cup, crack the egg into the cup, sit the cup in the saucepan with water half way up the sides of the cup and cook. Although strictly speaking these are "coddled" eggs. Poached really is cooked in the water. a little vinegar added to the water, then the water swirled quickly and the egg dropped into the centre.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 2, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> A full Scottish breakfast - Sausages, bacon, two fried eggs sunny side up on top of two potato scones, fried tomato, fried mushrooms, black pudding and fruit pudding. Bread and butter on the side and at least two cups of tea. bliss!
> 
> This is the nearest picture I could find to it, but really you should have two of everything



I've heard the term full English breakfast and now full Scottish breakfast. It really makes me wonder why it's referred to as such. It seems a little like being from China and referring to your food as Chinese food. Please enlighten me...

We don't have any such thing as a full American breakfast unless you count Denny's having an American Grand Slam Breakfast 

Oh, I should add my favorite:

Eggs with cheese and green chile, fried potatoes and hot flour tortillas.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

mmmmmmm . . . now I want breakfast for dinner.

My favorite - bacon cooked extra crisp in the over, eggs softly scrambled inside a bagel toasted with butter. With coca cola to drink - what can I say?


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 2, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I've heard the term full English breakfast and now full Scottish breakfast. It really makes me wonder why it's referred to as such.



My Family is mostly Irish so we call it the 'Ulster Fry' ... Sausage, Bacon, Eggs, Black Pudding, Tomatoes, Potato Bread AND Soda Bread.

The 'Full English' is Eggs (scrambled or fried), Bacon, Sausage, mushrooms, fried tomatoes, beans, and fried bread.

I dont really know why its called the 'Full English' but traditionally you start with a bowl of cereal and milk, proceed to the plate of fried food and then finish with toast, butter and marmalade, all washed down with cups of tea. The alternative would be a 'Continental' meaning a croissant, some jam, maybe some smoked meat or cheese and should be rejected out of hand by any red blooded son or daughter of King Harry for being 'foreign'.

Personally I quite like the Ulster Fry - but preferably for lunch at the earliest. I just cant face all of that first thing in the morning.

Tracey xx 

View attachment fry.jpg


View attachment English1.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 2, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> My Family is mostly Irish so we call it the 'Ulster Fry' ... Sausage, Bacon, Eggs, Black Pudding, Tomatoes, Potato Bread AND Soda Bread.
> 
> The 'Full English' is Eggs (scrambled or fried), Bacon, Sausage, mushrooms, fried tomatoes, beans, and fried bread.
> 
> ...



Oh that breakfast on the left looks perfect! I havent had fried sody bread since my nanny used to bake it. I will never forget the smell of fresh baked soda bread in her kitchen, wonderful! She would also get some sliced meat called "ulster fry" from the butchers and fry it up too. Do you know that stuff? I think it was like a fakey meat a bit like spam but not gross like spam, lol. Cheaper than bacon when feeding the five thousand like she used to!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 2, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I think it was like a fakey meat a bit like spam but not gross like spam, lol. Cheaper than bacon when feeding the five thousand like she used to!



Yes! My Grandma used to have that too, it was like a square sausage and cut in slices, but mostly cereals and bread with lots of herbs etc and very little meat. I dread to think which bits of the poor animal ended up in but it tasted ok to us!

Tracey xx


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it sad if you miss an old boyfriend in large part because of the breakfasts he made for you? LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2008)

Think Denny's Grand Slam....but add hashbrowns. 


BLT's are wonderful for breakfast, too :wubu:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Ms Vickie honey, :batting: you wouldn't want to SHARE that recipe with me woudya cutie pie??  I have switched all of my flour to whole wheat, that pancake recipe would be a NICE addition. Thank you in advance! :bow:



I'd be happy to, but it's not a recipe. It's just the Krusteaz wheat and honey mix. I add a bit of cinnamon and a drop of vanilla to it to make it interesting, but otherwise, it's just wonderful the way it is. I add a few frozen blueberries from the bag I keep in the freezer (fresh is better, but hey, I live in Alaska, dammit!) and they taste really really good. :eat1:

I do have a good pancake recipe, though, if you're interested. It's not whole wheat but it's also very tasty.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Apr 3, 2008)

I've seen ads in a couple of catalogues for silicone egg poaching cups that look very interesting. Has anyone ever tried those? 

I'm like Jamie. I love eggs just about anyway you can cook 'em and love having breakfast foods any time of the day. One of the best weddings I've ever attended was when their reception was a brunch reception/buffet. Good food followed by a good cry when the bride (my best friend in high school) danced with her dad. 

If I had to choose my perfect breakfast scenario it would be crisp bacon, eggs over easy with buttered whole wheat toast for dunking, a blueberry pancake for dessert, a strong cup of coffee, a glass of pineapple/orange/banana juice and a huge Sunday paper, enjoyed with my SO after a long night of love making. Too bad it's that last thing that's so hard to find lol. 

Gena


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 3, 2008)

Biscuits smothered in sausage gravy. 3 eggs over easy, french toast, fresh sliced pineapple, hash browns, bacon, apple juice and a big bowl of Fruity Pebbles. Yum :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 3, 2008)

Three-egg cheese omelette, with or without tomatoes and/or other veggies. Thick whole wheat toast, buttered. Home fries. Really good bacon or sausages would make it even better. :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 3, 2008)

Or bagels, lox, cream cheese and onion (just a little, chopped up will do) on a toasted whole grain bagel or two. The lox has to be high grade and thinly sliced. Too much lox can ruin the sandwich.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 3, 2008)

Years ago, a good friend of mine whipped up a batch of Ginger Pancakes with Lemon Chess Sauce, served with self stuffed breakfast sausage, and a pot of true Kona coffee.
I've tried to find the recipe, but to no avail. That breakfast has remained my favorite of all time.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 3, 2008)

Fresh mango & strawberry slices, topped with creamy vanilla yogurt, lots of crunchy granola mixed with whole salty almonds and drizzled with honey.


----------



## Tina (Apr 3, 2008)

One favorite is a thick slice of ham, cooked in a bit of butter and browned; previously baked potatoes, cut up in to home fry-style cubes -- seasoned, add some chopped purple onion, fried in a bit of good oil, then when almost done, topped with mushroom jack cheese; home made french toast made from challah bread, sliced thickly and cooked until slightly crisp outside in lots of butter and served with real maple syrup.

The other is a full truck stop breakfast with eggs over easy, rye toast, hash browns (crispy) with onion, biscuits and gravy, and four pieces of bacon.

The last is what I more often have, and that is blackberries, blueberries and raspberries, mixed and served with yogurt over the top, brie and some other cheeses, served with some good bread and maybe crackers, some of the marvelous ham we get here, and a good quality grape, pear or apple juice.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh I am in the mood to talk way too much about breakfast (please pardon a long post).

Firstly, I would really really really like some of those potato scones YUM.

A lot of breakfast foods I love I love at non-breakfast time best. Grits, biscuits and sausage gravy, corned beef hash, pancakes/french toast... I find them a bit much all at once first thing upon waking. Actually any food feels that way. I'm one of those people who has to ease into the day food-wise. When I used to live near my favorite diner at least once a week I'd have breakfast for lunch or dinner: scrambled eggs, sausage or grilled ham (it is a Greek diner and they have *amazing* succulent ham), hash browns, Greek toast (in Chicago that looks like Texas toast w/ sesame seeds on it), big glass of OJ and maybe a piece of French toast for dessert. Yum.

I ended up really loving (and gaining weight) living in Germany with the silly little breakfasts we had every morning...fresh rolls and butter with sliced meats and cheeses (always had really good Edam), and pot after pot of mild hot chocolate. One tiny little shotglass of tinned juice - saft - Aprikose Nektar! and a boiled egg I never ate. Those rolls and meats were so good. Sometimes we'd have on the rolls those thin slices of chocolate (forget what they were called; kinda like Dutch hagelslag, but it was a whole thin sheet) or Nutella.

I hate breakfasts that are just sweet (just cereal, blintzes, pancakes). Kinda drives me crazy that that's how breakfast often goes in US. I find that the wrong balance in the morning; need savory tastes too. Both. I really like that about the Full English/UK breakfasts - I love all the protein in it (beans, sausages, eggs, etc.) and that you kind of have stages/courses (for lack of a better term). That's often how I kind of want to eat. I also kind of want plain, clear tastes--not endlessly sauced/spiced things. It's like my taste buds are super-picky in the a.m.

Actually, the terrible truth is that in a perfect world I would be lured every day into breakfast like a princess or a houseguest at an Edwardian houseparty, ending up with so many dishes to do that I wouldn't want to eat again the rest of the day. Hehehehe. I can never imagine eating when I first wake up so it's like I have to get my mind around it slowly. So...tea to begin, lots, really hot with lemon and sugar, as I and my sinuses wake up. And then after I'm dressed and have puttered around, perhaps I can be lured with the smell of bacon to sample a little juice, then think about some toast and maybe some eggs and some more tea and a little seltzer and maybe some more juice and lovely not underdone potatoes and a really perfect piece of fruit or two and ham and some crisp bacon and then eventually maybe slow down with a piece of French toast with a little coffee and a little more fruit and a bun and a bit of the bacon for contrast.... Graze graze nibble. My hunger mechanism is always kind of off in the morning too, so I have to eat even more slowly than normal to figure out what's going on. Whenever I am at a breakfast buffet I make about 15 trips -- it's not that I'm eating so much, I'm just figuring out what I want.

In real life? Once I'm hungry enough, peanut butter on toast. If that. Maybe a glass of juice. When I'm really ambitious: 2 scrambled eggs. When I was working: Fritos from the vending machine and a seltzer, or 1/2 a sandwich from the day before. This morning? (I'm out of bread) Grits with cheese and pepper and diced lean Canadian bacon that I cut all the visible fat off of (yuck) to the point where ended up with a small handful of meat, but what can I say, I'm really picky about fat on meat.

Breakfast fuds really do rock. They are somehow nicer than other foods.

I want scones now. Really good, plain perfect light scones with just butter. Yum.

p.s. I violently oppose the substitution of sweet potatoes in regular potato breakfast contexts.


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 3, 2008)

I love breakfast foods . Almost impossible to pick a favorite, but if I'm going to a good restaurant, I'll most likely order Eggs Benedict, as I rarely will go to the trouble of making a true Hollandaise at home. I almost prefer the variations on the Eggs Benedict though....Florentine, with spinach instead of the ham, or a thick slice of tomato, or with seafod, like crab or shrimp. I'm a bit picky though...the English Muffin must be actually toasted, the egg poached medium well, not runny, and as already stated, a true Hollandaise sauce, not a cheese sauce. 

Other breakfast faves:
Waffles, with peanut butter and blueberry sauce, topped with real whipped cream

Bagels, as long as they're fresh and lightly toasted, are wonderful with any number of flavored cream cheeses, as well as the traditional lox combo.

Buttermilk pancakes with sausages.

The French continental....cafe creme, fresh baguettes with fresh butter and jams. Yummm.

Really, there are too many more to mention!! I love breakfast foods!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Or bagels, lox, cream cheese and onion (just a little, chopped up will do) on a toasted whole grain bagel or two. The lox has to be high grade and thinly sliced. Too much lox can ruin the sandwich.



Perfect! But you forgot a slice of tomato.


----------



## jcas50 (Apr 4, 2008)

I like what I'm going to have tomorrow morning. Bacon pancakes, filled with chopped bacon, with bacon on the side and on top, and a fruit salad and coffee.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 4, 2008)

McDonalds Sausage biscuits.

*sigh*


----------



## Tooz (Apr 4, 2008)

Fried, crispy hash browns, some skillet corn bread, bacon and a bowl of baked beans.


Yessss.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

If it's a 'oh crap, I slept through the alarm' morning, I LOVE McDonalds Sausage McGriddles! De-LISH!!!!


----------



## Suze (Apr 5, 2008)

i like whole wheat bread and multi grain from wasa with the following stuff:

-caviar and cheese
-caviar and boiled eggs
-mackerel in salsa 
-paté with pickles

Apples, melon, grapefruit. 


ahhahhah breakfast...


----------



## Creepy (Apr 5, 2008)

Full English can't be beaten, but usually my breakfast consists of a cup of coffee, before I go to work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> If it's a 'oh crap, I slept through the alarm' morning, I LOVE McDonalds Sausage McGriddles! De-LISH!!!!




OoOoOOOo I love those, too! 
And the southern filet chicken biscuit from Bojangles

And those mini hash rounds from BK


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

I never really enjoyed the typical breakfast foods, so I usually eat something that I have left over from the night before. I really enjoy eating pizza for breakfast, or for that matter, anytime of the day is good for pizza


----------



## prickly (Apr 9, 2008)

....but the US cooked breakfast just cannot compete with uk/irish cooked breakfast!!

...but as good is smoked salmon and scrambled eggs with chives..

...or kedgeree (sp?)

....or fantastic curries and other spiced stuff for breakfast in indonesia..


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 11, 2008)

Eggs Benedict or scrambled eggs & smoked salmon on toasted wholegrain baguette. Or cream cheese & smoked salmon on a wholegrain bagel. Or, what I usually have, wholegrain toast with margarine (definitely not butter!) and MARMITE! With orange juice and black coffee. I don't like sweet things in the morning, and I don't like traditional English Breakfasts coz it's too greasy (and I don't like most of what's in it!).

Can someone explain what some American things that have been mentioned are:
What's grits?
What are biscuits? A biscuit to me means a small round sweet thing for dipping in tea, not something you'd make out of sausage or put gravy on!?
Eggs....what do sunny side up/over easy/the other variations mean? I know fried, scrambled, boiled, poached, soft or hard. That's the extent of my egg knowledge! Lol!

Thanks!


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Gingembre,

The closest British thing to an American Biscuit, is a scone, I'd say. American biscuits are a bit softer and lighter though. What you call biscuits, we call cookies. 

As for the eggs...those terms generally refer to how we want them fried.
Sunny side up...fried only on one side, so that the yolk is still quite runny when you cut it.
Over easy....fried on one side, then flipped and cooked a bit on the other side...yolk still is a bit runny, but not as much as sunny side up. I don't know all the terms as I don't usually fry my eggs.

Grits, I'll let a southerner try to describe those for you...it's essentially a cornmeal mush type product.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Hi Gingembre,
> 
> The closest British thing to an American Biscuit, is a scone, I'd say. American biscuits are a bit softer and lighter though. *What you call biscuits, we call cookies. *



So what do you call cookies in Britain? 



lypeaches said:


> As for the eggs...those terms generally refer to how we want them fried.
> Sunny side up...fried only on one side, so that the yolk is still quite runny when you cut it.
> *Over easy....fried on one side, then flipped and cooked a bit on the other side...yolk still is a bit runny, but not as much as sunny side up. I don't know all the terms as I don't usually fry my eggs*.


Sounds like the same terms for our fried eggs.... but flipped and cooked can be described as "over easy", "over medium" and " over hard" with each term describing how runny you want your yolk to end up. 




lypeaches said:


> Grits, I'll let a southerner try to describe those for you...it's essentially a cornmeal mush type product.




They are ground hominy- hominy is a bigger type of corn. I never cared for it...or grits, myself


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the translation help!

In Britain, cookies are soft whereas biscuits are hard.

Biscuits:






Cookies:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Thanks for the translation help!
> 
> In Britain, cookies are soft whereas biscuits are hard.




Ahhhhh thanks so much for this clarity


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol, you can sleep easy now!


----------



## Neen (Apr 12, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Fried, crispy hash browns, some skillet corn bread, bacon and a bowl of baked beans.
> 
> 
> Yessss.



Do i hear PERSY'S PLACE? oh yes...i do!:eat1:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOoOOOo I love those, too!
> And the southern filet chicken biscuit from Bojangles
> 
> And those mini hash rounds from BK



Um....dear...what's a 'Bojangles'? :huh:


----------



## toni (Apr 12, 2008)

A good bagel from a bagel shop makes an awesome quick breakfast. You know the kind, chewy and still warm. :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Um....dear...what's a 'Bojangles'? :huh:




Think of it as a southern-style competitor to KFC 

http://www.bojangles.com/


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Left over pizza


----------



## bellatrix_22 (Apr 13, 2008)

put a few tablespoons of white vinegar into your large pot of boiling water, this will help keep the white together.

then crack the egg into a ladle and lower the ladle into the water and sort of let the egg float out. 
hope that helps!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2008)

bellatrix_22 said:


> put a few tablespoons of white vinegar into your large pot of boiling water, this will help keep the white together.
> 
> then crack the egg into a ladle and lower the ladle into the water and sort of let the egg float out.
> hope that helps!




Poached eggs on toast with pepper and salt! YUM!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 15, 2008)

Fried eggs on sourdough toast.


----------



## Mythik (Apr 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Poached eggs on toast with pepper and salt! YUM!



My favorite, by far. :eat2:


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 16, 2008)

I love, love, love, love feta cheese omlettes! They basically consist of beaten eggs, feta cheese, salt, and pepper (though other things can be added). If I'm not careful, I can end up putting a half a pound of cheese in one omlette. 

Barring the feta cheese explosion above, a cafe in my town makes a to-die-for French farmstyle omlette with bacon, onion, and potatoes. The "Bonne Femme" makes me feel like just that--a good woman.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 17, 2008)

bbwlibrarian said:


> I love, love, love, love feta cheese omlettes! They basically consist of beaten eggs, feta cheese, salt, and pepper (though other things can be added).



I make a good omlettey thing similar to this but with goats cheese instead of feta. I put red pepper and black olives in it....mmm. I eat it for lunch rather than breakfast though.


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 17, 2008)

My fave breakfast, by far, is a nice hot bowl of any kind of soup. I know that's not a breakfasty food, but for me, it makes me feel awake and ready for the day.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 17, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I make a good omlettey thing similar to this but with goats cheese instead of feta. I put red pepper and black olives in it....mmm. I eat it for lunch rather than breakfast though.



Sounds delicious. I'll have to try that the next time I get a roll of chevre.


----------



## Bafta1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I make a good omlettey thing similar to this but with goats cheese instead of feta. I put red pepper and black olives in it....mmm. I eat it for lunch rather than breakfast though.



Hmmm. That sounds fabulous. I love goat's cheese, but have been slightly put off by watching goats in Egypt, feasting on what can only be described as trash. Whenever I have goat's cheese now, I focus on healthy Greek goats rather than Egyptian ones.

A typical Israeli breakfast is a shakshuka. It's eggs made in a pan with tomatoes, garlic and pepper. Sometimes there's tuna and lemon in too. It comes in the pan: eggs, sunny-side-up, sitting on a bed of chopped tomato, covered in olive oil, accompanied by fresh bread to wipe up the tomato and egg yolk.

It's wonderful.

I found this recipe if anyone wants to try it:

1 pounds fresh tomatoes, unpeeled and cut in quarters, or one 28-ounce can tomatoes
3 cloves garlic, roughly diced
1 teaspoons salt, or to taste
1/2 teaspoon sweet paprika
1 teaspoons tomato paste
1/8 cup olive oil
3 large eggs

1. Place the tomatoes, garlic, salt, paprika, tomato paste, and olive oil in a small saucepan. Bring to a simmer and cook, uncovered, over low heat until thick, for about 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.

2. Ladle the tomato sauce into a greased 12-inch frying pan. Bring to a simmer and break the eggs over the tomatoes. Gently break the yolks with a fork. Cover and continue to cook for about 3 to 4 minutes, until the eggs are set. Bring the frying pan directly to the table. Set it on a trivet and spoon out the shakshuka.

Let me know how you get on!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 17, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Biscuits smothered in sausage gravy. 3 eggs over easy, french toast, fresh sliced pineapple, hash browns, bacon, apple juice and a big bowl of Fruity Pebbles. Yum :eat2:



Oh, I left out the big heaping side of Scrapple. :doh: Momentary lapse there.


----------

